
Reverse-engineering a smart meter - there
http://rdist.root.org/2010/02/15/reverse-engineering-a-smart-meter/
======
tetha
Am I overly pessimistic if I read 'remote controlled gas control computer" and
immediately wonder if I really need more than 2 digits to measure the amount
of C-code dedicated to security?

